# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Конкурс! "Самая влюбленная пара Жодино-2011!"

## Ольга

Здравствуйте. Сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] проводит новый конкурс - "Сладкая парочка Жодино-2011". Мы приглашаем Вас принять участие. Подробности читайте на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 
С уважением Ольга Клещёнок.
Контактный телефон: 8(029)6772332
E-mail: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

